# Twitch-Star: Amouranth - deswegen hat sie angefangen zu streamen



## Johannes Gehrling (24. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Twitch-Star: Amouranth - deswegen hat sie angefangen zu streamen* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Twitch-Star: Amouranth - deswegen hat sie angefangen zu streamen*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Strauchritter (24. Januar 2022)

GOTT SEI DANK! 
Dachte schon ich müsste diese Woche ohne eine Amonamarth News beginnen, Woche gerettet, danke dafür! Hoffentlich verrät sie morgen ihre favorisierte Zahnpastemarke.
Bin hyped Boys!


----------



## weazz1980 (24. Januar 2022)

Auf die Bild ist einfach verlass, äh, ich meinte PCGames...


----------



## hahajajanene (24. Januar 2022)

Die PCGames Redakteure sind echte Hardcore Simps xD Die kennen ihre komplette Lebensgeschichte und schreiben über alles. Wird es bald ein PC Games Sonderheft geben mit Poster von Amouranth in Originalgröße ?


----------



## ZgamerZ (24. Januar 2022)

Amouranda, Amouranda, 
bei dir fällt mir immer alles auseinander

Schwimmt im Wasser immer oben
Plastik sinkt halt nicht zu Boden

Amouranda, Amarandt,
das Niveau ist längst schon abgebrannt

Prominews aus der Klickbaittonne
Für`s Konto ist`s die reinste Wonne

Amouranda, Amouranda,
räkelt sich auf der Veranda

Die PCGames war live dabei
Hirn zerläuft derweil zu Brei

Ammaranda, Amourat,
jeden Tag ne neue Tat

Und hast auch du gar kein Interesse
Drücken wir es dir halt in die Fresse

Amouranda, Amarath,
in meinem Kopf wächst der Salat

Ob PCGAMES oder MEINMMO
Dumm Pominews die machen froh

Amaranda, Amaranda,
riecht nach frischem Oleander

Die Gamesaktuell ist längst schon tot
Nun versenken wir auch dieses Boot

Amouranda, Amourath,
deine Schreiberlinge schreiten stets zur Tat

Mit Journalismus hat das nix am Hut
Dafür ist`s billig und das ist gut

Ammaranda, Ammarath,
niemand hat nach dir gefragt

Doch ich sag ehrlich, ich freu mich drauf
Denn Comedypotential ist da zuhauf

Für guten Gamingjournalismus aber bleibe ich nicht mehr hier



Da guck ich lieber AltF4...


(X()


----------



## Sayaka (24. Januar 2022)

Johannes Gehrling schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Twitch-Star: Amouranth - deswegen hat sie angefangen zu streamen* gefragt.
> 
> Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.
> 
> ...



wer ist Amouranth und warum simpt ihr so für sie?


----------



## a_to_y (24. Januar 2022)

Gänsehaut...


----------



## Lycaos (24. Januar 2022)

Frage an die Redaktion (ernst gemeint): Wieso um alles in der Welt sollten solche 'News' über sogenannte Streamer interessant sein? Ich meine, es hat am Rande was mit Gaming zu tun, aber zu 95% ist es einfach nur ein Personenkult, welchem hier gehuldigt wird... Und mal ganz ehrlich: Seid ihr alle dermassen abgebrannt, dass ihr euch mit solchen Clickbait-'news' über Wasser zu halten versucht?

Anmerkung: Dies ist kein Hate-Eintrag, ich verstehe nur solche 'News' nicht. Und bisher konnte mir auch niemand ernsthaft erklären, wie solche Einträge zu rechtfertigen sind.


----------



## Johannes Gehrling (24. Januar 2022)

Lycaos schrieb:


> Frage an die Redaktion (ernst gemeint): Wieso um alles in der Welt sollten solche 'News' über sogenannte Streamer interessant sein? Ich meine, es hat am Rande was mit Gaming zu tun, aber zu 95% ist es einfach nur ein Personenkult, welchem hier gehuldigt wird... Und mal ganz ehrlich: Seid ihr alle dermassen abgebrannt, dass ihr euch mit solchen Clickbait-'news' über Wasser zu halten versucht?
> 
> Anmerkung: Dies ist kein Hate-Eintrag, ich verstehe nur solche 'News' nicht. Und bisher konnte mir auch niemand ernsthaft erklären, wie solche Einträge zu rechtfertigen sind.


Diese Frage hat unsere Chefredakteurin Maria ausführlich in Folge 196 des PC Games Community Podcast beantwortet.


----------



## Lycaos (24. Januar 2022)

Johannes Gehrling schrieb:


> Diese Frage hat unsere Chefredakteurin Maria ausführlich in Folge 196 des PC Games Community Podcast beantwortet.


Vielen Dank, da war ich bisher noch nicht unterwegs. Habe mir den entsprechenden Teil durchgehört, und joa, ausführlich ist natürlich immer individuell auslegbar, und vollständig abgeschlossen wird dieses Thema vermutlich nie sein - dennoch wurden da tatsächlich einige Einblicke gewährt, die meine Vermutungen bestätigt haben.


----------



## shaboo (24. Januar 2022)

Johannes Gehrling schrieb:


> Diese Frage hat unsere Chefredakteurin Maria ausführlich in Folge 196 des PC Games Community Podcast beantwortet.


Und für diese Gründe muss man sich so sehr schämen, dass man sie hier auch auszugsweise nicht nennen kann?


----------



## Pootch (24. Januar 2022)

Habt ihr nichts besseres zu berichten als über diese Prostituierte?


----------



## Strauchritter (24. Januar 2022)

Pootch schrieb:


> Prostituierte?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bug1899 (24. Januar 2022)

Also bitte was soll das? Wen interessiert das? Das ist ja schon zum Fremdschämen!


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. Januar 2022)

Bug1899 schrieb:


> Also bitte was soll das? Wen interessiert das? Das ist ja schon zum Fremdschämen!


dich. Du bist doch hier. Liest. Kommentierst. Genau so funzt das mit Reichweite und Klickzahlen.


----------



## Bug1899 (24. Januar 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> dich. Du bist doch hier. Liest. Kommentierst. Genau so funzt das mit Reichweite und Klickzahlen.


Das ist der langweiligste Spruch seit es solche clickbaits gibt! Nur weil man einen Bericht aufmacht und dann unten kommentiert das es sch… ist, heißt das 0! das es einen interessiert! 

Da diese Seite es nicht ermöglicht gewissen Inhalt selbst zu sperren, darf man wohl auch seine Meinung dazu äußern und ich stehe da nicht alleine. Streamer gibt es wie Sand am Meer und von denen wird nichts berichtet sondern immer nur von den 3-4 üblichen Verdächtigen, schon komisch.. PS ich mag keine Leberwurst bekomme ich jetzt auch einen Artikel? Kann auch wenn gewünscht in die Kamera blinzeln wenn es dann für euch besser ist.


----------



## Toni (24. Januar 2022)

shaboo schrieb:


> Und für diese Gründe muss man sich so sehr schämen, dass man sie hier auch auszugsweise nicht nennen kann?


Doch, aber es wurde schon sehr oft und etlichen News dieser Richtung über das Thema diskutiert. Es ist schlicht einfacher zu sagen, wo man das findet^^


Bug1899 schrieb:


> Da diese Seite es nicht ermöglicht gewissen Inhalt selbst zu sperren, darf man wohl auch seine Meinung dazu äußern und ich stehe da nicht alleine.


Zu diesem Thema wurde ebenfalls schon diskutiert (das heißt aber nicht, dass du die Kritik nicht nochmal äußern darfst!)
Auf der Website ist es uns leider nicht möglich da ein derartiges Tool laufen zu lassen. Es geht technisch einfach nicht. Allerdings ist es im Forum möglich die Sachen auszublenden. Das hilft natürlich nur den Leuten, die über das Forum News anschauen, mehr können wir aktuell aber nicht tun. Warum wir die News machen, hat Maria im PCGames COmmunity Podcast erzählt, auf den Johannes bereits verwies. 

Tatsächlich klicken sich die News sehr gut. Damit füllen wir allerdings nur Lücken, die entstehen, wenn in der Gamingszene nicht so viel passiert, was die Leute interessiert (das machen wir ebenfalls an Klicks fest).


----------



## Gast1664917803 (24. Januar 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> Warum wir die News machen, hat Maria im PCGames COmmunity Podcast erzählt, [/URL]auf den Johannes bereits verwies.
> Tatsächlich klicken sich die News sehr gut. Damit füllen wir allerdings nur Lücken, die entstehen, wenn in der Gamingszene nicht so viel passiert, was die Leute interessiert (das machen wir ebenfalls an Klicks fest).


Also wenn ihr Geld braucht - ich hätte da zwei bis drei Objekte die ihr putzen gehen könntet als "PC Games Team".
Dürft es auch live streamen und bewerben ("PCGames Team putzt bei euch Zockern!") das würde direkt nochmal Geld reinspülen.
Das würde sich automatisch richtig verbreiten und viral gehen, da auch eure Konkurrenz wie die Gamestar & Co. über die Aktion berichten würden.
Bei so einer breiten Abdeckung gäbe es dann sogar internationale Aufmerksamkeit - also noch mehr Clicks.
Da könnte man richtig was hochziehen.
Ich finde das müßte voll auf eurer Schiene sein mit Clicks & Streamern.
Nur fürs professionell ausziehen vor der Kamera müßt ihr jemanden intern finden, ich bin da nicht "photogen" genug.
(Ui noch ne Idee...das ganze hinter einer Paywall und ihr putzt nackt - noch mehr Geld und Clicks).😈


----------



## Bug1899 (24. Januar 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> Doch, aber es wurde schon sehr oft und etlichen News dieser Richtung über das Thema diskutiert. Es ist schlicht einfacher zu sagen, wo man das findet^^
> 
> Zu diesem Thema wurde ebenfalls schon diskutiert (das heißt aber nicht, dass du die Kritik nicht nochmal äußern darfst!)
> Auf der Website ist es uns leider nicht möglich da ein derartiges Tool laufen zu lassen. Es geht technisch einfach nicht. Allerdings ist es im Forum möglich die Sachen auszublenden. Das hilft natürlich nur den Leuten, die über das Forum News anschauen, mehr können wir aktuell aber nicht tun. Warum wir die News machen, hat Maria im PCGames COmmunity Podcast erzählt, auf den Johannes bereits verwies.
> ...


Technisch nicht möglich gibt es nicht, nicht in der Digitalisierung! Es gibt immer Möglichkeiten seine Seiten so zu steuern wie man es dem User übergeben möchte! Ihr könntet z.B. dieses „Heute hat die rote Dame kopfschmerzen, aber streamt trotzdem“ als AD zeichnen. So und nun bietet ihr die Seite ja eh schon für ohne Werbung bei passende Rubel an also wo wäre da das Problem? User die wirklich nur   Gaming News lesen wollen bezahlen halt die No Ad und No Streamer Version.

Alle anderen müssen da halt durch, aber ich bin halt schon etwas Älter und ich kenne euch seit guten 20 Jahren.Früher nur von Heftchen aus dem Kiosk, aber das macht es mir wirklich schwer diese Seite noch ernst zu nehmen und Ihr es immer mehr in ein Teenie Magazin für Streamer verwandelt.


----------



## ZgamerZ (24. Januar 2022)

"Tatsächlich klicken sich die News sehr gut. Damit füllen wir allerdings nur Lücken, die entstehen, wenn in der Gamingszene nicht so viel passiert, was die Leute interessiert (das machen wir ebenfalls an Klicks fest)."

Warum kommen dann die... GAMESTAR, MANIAC!, EUROGAMER, 4PLAYERS, GAMESWELT, GAMERSGLOBAL, GAMEPRO und wie sie alle heißen ohne diesen Mist aus? Als die Gamestar ich glaube es war letztes Jahr im Frühling einmal kurz versuchte, Twitch-Prominews einzuführen, hat die Community die Redaktion in Grund und Boden getrampelt. Seit dem hat man dort keinen Twitchpromimüll mehr gelesen.

Wenn man nur mal zum Beispiel sieht, über was alleine die Maniac alles gamingtechnisch berichtet bzw über was sie alles schreibt... Ich habe gerade mal schnell einen kurzen Blick drauf geworfen, ob das alles jetzt Relevanz hat oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt, aber sie schaffen es zumindest scheinbar problemlos, eventuelle "Lücken" mit Gamingkram zu füllen, ohne dass irgendwelche Streamerdumpfbacken dort beständig auftauchen.

Dass irgendwelche "Lücken" gefüllt werden müssen, weil angeblich nicht so viel passiert, klingt eher nach hilfloser Ausrede, als nach einer nachvollziehbaren Antwort. 

Ich weiß ja nicht, was ihr an welchen "Klicks" festmacht, aber vielleicht sollte man als Redaktion mal ein bisschen weniger nur auf irgendwelche Zahlen glotzen und auch mal ein bisschen mehr überlegen, was man sich selber insbesondere Marketingtechnisch eigentlich damit antut. Klicks auf irgendwelche Trashinhalte sind das eine, dass diese schnelle Einnahmen bringen bzw die Aktivitäten auf der eigenen Seite hochpushen können ist logisch. Aber, was die eigene Community letzten Endes davon hält und welche Außenwirkung es hat, ist noch mal was ganz anderes und ich habe den Eindruck, diese destruktive Langzeitwirkung habt ihr bei Computec Media irgendwie noch nicht verstanden oder wollt es nicht verstehen. 

Oder wie es der schlechtgelaunte Youtuber mit dem roten Smiley so schön zu sagen pflegt (Um auch diesen Kommentar stilistisch auf meiner Linie zu halten):

"Um sich Mühe zu geben, da müsste man sich ja Mühe geben..."


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1149322 (25. Januar 2022)

gelöschter Beitrag


----------



## Bug1899 (25. Januar 2022)

Ich habe mir jetzt auch mal ein paar eurer vorgeschlagenen Seiten angesehen und konnte dort auch nicht so einen Content vorfinden bzw nicht so viel und wenn dann weil es irgendwelche Banns oder sonstiges gab. 

Dann werde ich mich auch eher auf den Seiten verweilen, denn als PCGames erwarte ich auch so einen Inhalt und nicht PCStreamer und lies mir die armen Lebensgeschichten durch. Ich kann ja verstehen das ein Online Magazin überleben muss aber an Werbung und Banner spart die Seite eh nicht also bin ich der Meinung das der Streamer Content nicht noch notwendig wäre oder dann zumindest als eigene Rubrik und nicht in den News. 

Alleine das gesagt wird es wird im Podcast erklärt warum zeigt schon das die User es gemeldet haben und sich die Seite versucht hier zu erklären aber das wurde so erklärt wie man es erwarteten konnte..


----------



## fud1974 (25. Januar 2022)

Johannes Gehrling schrieb:


> Diese Frage hat unsere Chefredakteurin Maria ausführlich in Folge 196 des PC Games Community Podcast beantwortet.



Also erstmal herzlichen Dank für die Gratis Werbung.. ich weiß zwar noch nicht, ob das nicht in dem Falle bei dem ungeliebten Thema eher eine "zweifelhafte Ehre ist", aber trotzdem. 

Für die, die jetzt erst über uns gestolpert sind.. Nur als Hinweis, wir haben sonst nichts mit der PC-Games oder Computec usw. zu tun, wir sind ein reines Community Projekt, nur zur Klarstellung.



ZgamerZ schrieb:


> Warum kommen dann die... GAMESTAR, MANIAC!, EUROGAMER, 4PLAYERS, GAMESWELT, GAMERSGLOBAL, GAMEPRO und wie sie alle heißen ohne diesen Mist aus?



Ohhh.....Vorsicht.. ganz dünnes Eis.

Die 4Players gehört (noch?)  zur Marquard Media Group, die PCGames via Computec damit auch, und dass man sich von fast der gesamten 4Players Redaktion trennte machte man sicherlich nicht weil deren Zahlen so toll waren.

Die 4Players war anders aufgebaut, richtig, aber konnte davon nicht leben (.. wie immer man "leben" definieren mag) und was momentan da läuft, ist wohl nicht repräsentativ, eigentlich soll ein neuer Eigner das übernehmen aber das ist wohl noch im Fluss.. momentan ist da mehr oder minder "Notbetrieb", zumindest gibt es meines Wissens keinen neuen Stand seit der ganzen "Causa-4Players" von damals mit dem dann doch überraschenden Verkauf statt der angekündigten Schließung.

Gamestar: Bekommt gerade Prügel wegen zunehmend Clickbait und Re-Posting von alten Cyberpunk-Artikeln, weil wohl gut fürs SEO momentan weil alle auf Patch 1.5 bzw. "NextGen Version" warten und danach suchen... die Community ist "not amused", und das TROTZ massiver Paywall als Einnahmequelle, also gar nicht vergleichbar zur PCGames und nicht unbedingt ein gutes Beispiel.. für mich mittlerweile nur noch mit Schmerzen zu lesen.. wie viele Seiten halt.

Gamersglobal: Wird nicht müde zu sagen dass man Mitglied werden soll, die Lage ist wohl immer angespannt.

Den Rest lasse ich mal aussen vor, Eurogamer ist in der Tat momentan "angenehmer" für mich, wie sie das hinbekommen, weiß ich nicht, eventuell werden die Kosten da weiter verteilt.

Ritter in strahlender Rüstung ist echt für mich noch die "MAN!AC", wie die das all die Jahre schaffen, Respekt, davon kann man sich auch heute noch das Print-Magazin gönnen, schönes Ding, gutes Papier, und so geschrieben das lese ich nicht (nur) wegen der Tests oder News, wenn News sind, dann sind das Dinger die kann man teilweise noch Wochen später lesen und machen Freude, da nicht alles Mainstream News sind.

Im Ausland.. hmm.. die Niederländer von gamer.nl fallen mir noch ein, erstaunlich schlichte, gute Webseite, wenig "Müll", die können eigentlich auch nicht sagen dass wie bei englischsprachigen Seiten ihre Nutzerbasis breiter wäre.. keine Ahnung wie die das machen dass sich das trägt.

Also gemischtes Bild "ob das anders geht", ich glaube die Lage ist etwas komplexer, je nachdem welche Strukturen dahinter sind, wie viele Leute in Lohn und Brot stehen, welche Gewinnerwartungen herrschen usw.

Ich glaube nur, wenn "ihr" (wir) die Redaktion bedrängen wie die Seite auszusehen hätte (konkret hier in der Bubble, weniger Twitch-Sternchen News) dann sprecht ihr eventuell mit den falschen.. Die Entscheidung wird - vielleicht - weiter oben gefällt. Wenn Zahlen gefordert sind, müssen die halt geliefert werden. So eine Erklärung.

Geht uns nichts direkt an, ist intern, aber gefühlt ist das hier oft ein "Screaming into the void", die Verantwortlichen erreicht ihr nicht, zumindest nicht direkt. Bleibt die Hoffnung, dass sich indirekt mal was tut. Aber dazu müsste die Marschrichtung wohl eine andere sein.


----------



## Bug1899 (25. Januar 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Also erstmal herzlichen Dank für die Gratis Werbung.. ich weiß zwar noch nicht, ob das nicht in dem Falle bei dem ungeliebten Thema eher eine "zweifelhafte Ehre ist", aber trotzdem.
> 
> Für die, die jetzt erst über uns gestolpert sind.. Nur als Hinweis, wir haben sonst nichts mit der PC-Games oder Computec usw. zu tun, wir sind ein reines Community Projekt, nur zur Klarstellung.
> 
> ...


Sehr schön geschrieben! Das die Redakteure natürlich das machen was von ganz oben verlangt wird ist klar, aber die Redakteure werden bestimmt auch Feedback Runden haben nach oben und daher kommst du nur mit diesem Kanal etwas weiter. 

Aber man muss sich auch gefallen lassen wenn man sich PCGames nennt das dies wenig bis gar nichts mit Games am Hut hat. Ich bin da der Meinung man müsste halt das Geld anders einbringen und nicht mit Themen kommen die dem gar nichts am Hut haben, denn Streamer und besonders dieser hat mit Games nichts zu tun. Ich erwarte auf einer Landmaschinen Seite auch keine Werbung oder Berichte von Bitcoins oder Unterwäsche nur weils Geld bringt! 

Sie haben bestimmt Verträge mit Herstellern Soft und Hardware da können Sie berichte ohne Ende verfassen die sogar angelehnt an dem sind wofür die Seite eigentlich steht.


----------



## fud1974 (25. Januar 2022)

Bug1899 schrieb:


> Sehr schön geschrieben!



Danke schön.



Bug1899 schrieb:


> Das die Redakteure natürlich das machen was von ganz oben verlangt wird ist klar, aber die Redakteure werden bestimmt auch Feedback Runden haben nach oben und daher kommst du nur mit diesem Kanal etwas weiter.



Ja, schon klar, das meinte ich mit meiner Antwort ja auch.

Aber ganz ehrlich? Ich befürchte, innerhalb der "Forumsbubble" wird der eigene Wert massiv überschätzt, zumindest der Wert den ihr von anderer Seite zugemessen wird.. ob zu Unrecht oder zu Recht, sei dahingestellt. 

Ich sehe es ja auch als problematisch an wenn man die "Kern-User" verprellt, die ja auch etwas die Identität einer Seite prägen (sollten), aber irgendwo ist wohl entschieden worden dass "wir" nicht genug beitragen dass sich das hier trägt.. Wieviele von "uns" sind zahlende Kunden? Das "Erdulden" der Werbung ist ja kaum noch groß gewinnbringend für die Seiten, was man so hört, sprich, wir mögen die "markantesten Kunden" hier sein, aber sind vielleicht nur die "kritischsten, unbequemsten", aber nicht mehr die, die groß zum Umsatz beitragen.

Mal nur so eine Theorie.

Es wurde ja schon immer wieder mal mehr oder minder deutlich gesagt, dass der Umsatz über das SEO kommt, von Leuten, die nicht unbedingt aus diesen Reihen hier stammen. Ein Verlust der Stammuser hier wäre zwar für manche schmerzlich, aber wohl aus Sicht anderer beteiligter Parteien.. eventuell "tolerabel". Mehr will ich hier gar nicht spekulieren, der Artikel hinter dem Thread war ja was ganz anderes.. wurde aber durch das - wunderschöne - Gedicht ja aber gekonnt in diese Richtung gelenkt. 



Bug1899 schrieb:


> Aber man muss sich auch gefallen lassen wenn man sich PCGames nennt das dies wenig bis gar nichts mit Games am Hut hat. Ich bin da der Meinung man müsste halt das Geld anders einbringen und nicht mit Themen kommen die dem gar nichts am Hut haben, denn Streamer und besonders dieser hat mit Games nichts zu tun. Ich erwarte auf einer Landmaschinen Seite auch keine Werbung oder Berichte von Bitcoins oder Unterwäsche nur weils Geld bringt!



Der Name ist hier schon länger - bewusst - nicht mehr Programm.

Die Diskussion wurde schon vor Jahren geführt, im Prinzip zusammengefasst: "PCGames war/ist der stärkste Markenname im Portfolio, also wird diese Marke für alle Sachen - egal ob Konsole/Entertainment und alles drumherum - jetzt dafür benutzt."

Das klingt krude weil eigentlich hätte man dann eher so einen "neutralen" Namen erwartet wie man es ja mit der "Gamesaktuell" hat, aber so hat es sich wohl entwickelt, ausgerechnet die Seite mit dem "Spezialistennamen" wurde zum "Sammelbecken" weil es sich halt so entwickelt hat... so habe ich es zumindest interpretiert.



Bug1899 schrieb:


> Sie haben bestimmt Verträge mit Herstellern Soft und Hardware da können Sie berichte ohne Ende verfassen die sogar angelehnt an dem sind wofür die Seite eigentlich steht.



Ne, haben sie nicht. 

Es sei denn, du meinst mit "Verträge mit Herstellern" jetzt eine Flut von Advertorials oder ähnlichen als Artikel getarnten Werbeartikeln. DAVON hätten sie gerne sicherlich mehr, weil die sichern das Überleben (aber das ist wohl nicht dass, was du von Herzen willst), aber wenn du irgendwie "exklusive Einblicke" meinst.. Eher "Nope, nope, nope.." oder "nur sehr eingeschränkt"... denn DAS ist ein grundlegendes Problem was zumindest für die Gaming Presse zumindest hierzulande schon seit einiger Zeit besteht.... SOOOO viele Kontakte zu den Studios gibt es nicht mehr, die sind alle äußerst restriktiv geworden mit ihren Infos.

Ergebnis: Wenn Infos rausgegeben werden, haben alle Seiten dieselben News. Wenn nicht irgendein Influencer diese News sogar zuerst bekommt (denn - auch eine unbequeme Sache - diese sind für manche Marketing Menschen deutlich wichtiger als die Portale heutzutage, die sind fast wie die Print-Medien auch eher schon gestrig, der "heiße Scheiß" passiert halt auf Social Media und wird dann auch gerne zuerst bedient).

Wenn was außergewöhnliches passiert, dann wissen das Journalisten oder "Leaker" aus dem angelsächsischen Sprachraum oft am ehesten.

Tja, und die zitieren dann halt alle Seiten nur noch.. bestenfalls garniert mit einer eigenen Meinung oder einer Kolumne später.

Kurzfassung: Alles nicht so einfach. Und ja, ich würde auch gerne hier aufregende, fachspezifische News lesen, die es nur hier gibt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1149322 (25. Januar 2022)

gelöschter Beitrag


----------



## LOX-TT (25. Januar 2022)

NoFu schrieb:


> DAS sind die besten Beträge, die ich bis dato zu diesem Thema lesen durfte.
> Sachlich, informativ, sehr gut durchdacht und echt gut geschrieben!
> Das sollte man anpinnen.
> 
> Danke dafür!


Es können nur ganze Themen/Threads angepinnt werden, nicht einzelne Beiträge.


----------



## fud1974 (25. Januar 2022)

NoFu schrieb:


> DAS sind die besten Beträge, die ich bis dato zu diesem Thema lesen durfte.
> Sachlich, informativ, sehr gut durchdacht und echt gut geschrieben!
> Das sollte man anpinnen.
> 
> Danke dafür!



Bitte. 

Ist aber gar nicht meine Aufgabe. Eigentlich könnte ja die Redaktion einen entsprechenden Text mal irgendwo anpinnen. Und dann immer locker darauf verweisen. 

Als Standard-Disclaimer unter jeder Streamer-News.


----------



## McDrake (25. Januar 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Bitte.
> 
> Ist aber gar nicht meine Aufgabe. Eigentlich könnte ja die Redaktion einen entsprechenden Text mal irgendwo anpinnen. Und dann immer locker darauf verweisen.
> 
> Als Standard-Disclaimer unter jeder Streamer-News.


Natürlich auch geil:
"Hier ein Artikel, den wir eigentlich gar nicht bringen wollen..."


----------



## Toni (25. Januar 2022)

NoFu schrieb:


> DAS sind die besten Beträge, die ich bis dato zu diesem Thema lesen durfte.
> Sachlich, informativ, sehr gut durchdacht und echt gut geschrieben!
> Das sollte man anpinnen.
> 
> Danke dafür!





fud1974 schrieb:


> Eigentlich könnte ja die Redaktion einen entsprechenden Text mal irgendwo anpinnen. Und dann immer locker darauf verweisen.


Gut zusammengefasst, ja  Warum wir so etwas nicht schreiben? Weil wir einen Teufel tun und öffentlich andere Seiten schlecht machen werden. Alle Seiten haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile, was teils an komplett verschiedenen Modellen liegt. 
Interna geben wir ebenfalls nicht unbedingt einfach so raus. Wir arbeiten allerdings an Texten, die größere Sachverhalte klären sollen. 

Noch zum Thema Artikel, die es nur bei uns gibt. Die gibt es durchaus und bedürfen oft sehr viel Arbeit, erscheinen demnach auch nicht sehr häufig. Oft werden solche Texte auch nicht sehr gut geklickt, lohnen sich also hinten und vorne nicht. Damit wir solche Artikel schreiben können, müssen andere Artikel das Geld hereinspülen und dazugehören auch die Streamer Artikel. Ich denke, dass der journalistische Aufwand auf unserer Seite bei vielen Dingen leider immer unterschätzt wird. Zumal vergessen vielen, dass hinter den Artikeln Menschen stehen, die mitunter stolz auf ihre Arbeit sind. Dass Artikel über Streamer bedeutend besser geklickt werden und zudem auch noch viel mehr Kommentare bekommen verstehen wir auch nicht unbedingt, aber wenn das heißt, dass man trotzdem einen Report schreiben kann, dann nimmt man das in Kauf.


----------



## ZgamerZ (25. Januar 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Also erstmal herzlichen Dank für die Gratis Werbung.. ich weiß zwar noch nicht, ob das nicht in dem Falle bei dem ungeliebten Thema eher eine "zweifelhafte Ehre ist", aber trotzdem.
> 
> Für die, die jetzt erst über uns gestolpert sind.. Nur als Hinweis, wir haben sonst nichts mit der PC-Games oder Computec usw. zu tun, wir sind ein reines Community Projekt, nur zur Klarstellung.
> 
> ...


Also dass so ziemlich (fast) alle anderen Seiten auch ihre Macken und Probleme haben, das weiß ich, ich bin auf allen immer mal unterwegs. 

Die Gamestar: Cyberpunk, Paywalls, und co... Müssen wir nichts mehr zu sagen (Sie haben sogar damals ihren Entschuldigungsartikel zum eigenen Hypefail noch hinter einer Paywall versteckt - So nach dem Motto "Gratisschnorrer bekommen kein Sorry von uns!".

Gamersglobal... Joa, seit diesem einen Tanzvideo kann ich die nicht mehr ernst nehmen, was du erwähnt hast, dito.

Und 4Players... Ja, die Story kenne ich...

Mir ging es bei dem Vergleich, der sehr bewusst sehr "klotzig" gehalten war um eine reine, ich nenne es mal: "Optische Feststellung". Diese grenzdebilen Twitchpromi-News tauchen außer HIER sonst nur bei "MeinMMO" auf. Und dass die ihren Content mit irgendwas strecken müssen, das erkennt ein Blinder mit Krückstock - Es ist eine MMO-Seite. Als damals Cyberpunk ganz neu war, erwartete die Community haufenweise News, aber die Redaktion verkündete mit sehr lautem Zähneknirschen: "Cyberpunk ist KEIN MMO, hat auch keinen Onlinemodus, wir berichten nicht mehr darüber." - Man hat ein massives Problem aufgrund der eigenen Thematik und hat dies halt irgendwie gelöst, dass es das Überleben sichert.

Hier aber sehe ich diese arge, thematische Eingrenzung nicht, welche diesen Klickbaitmüll einfach mal eben rechtfertigt.

MeinMMO ist dadurch irgendwo eine, sorry... Ziemliche "BILD-Seite", mit extremen Clickbaitartikeln, teilweise auch schon mal sehr schlecht recherchierten Artikeln, Redakteuren die sich auch schon mal rassistisch äußern, richtig hart NFTs in Spielen und Kryptokram bewerben und dann von der eigenen Community zurechtgewiesen werden. Und ich gebe es ja zu XD - Ich möchte gelegentlich auf RTL2-Niveau unterhalten werden, also lese ich die Comments unter den Twitchpromiartikeln. Da streiten sich die Leute dann auch schon mal 30, 40, 60 Kommentare lang darüber, ob irgendeine Streamerin einen zu knappen Weihnachtsbikini tragen und ihre Fans anschreien darf oder eben nicht. Das ist von Familie Wollny und dem "Halt! Stop! Warte!"-Typen keinen Steinwurf mehr entfernt. Dort springt die Community halt darauf an, mal mehr mal weniger, aber immer mal wieder auch richtig hart. Da stellt sich MIR natürlich die Frage, an die PCGames - Computec Media gerichtet: WOLLT IHR DORTHIN? Für quasi den schnellen Klickbait-Kick? Mir ist selber klar, dass diese Herangehensweise irgendwo funktioniert, nur habe ich den Eindruck, dass vor allem die Chefetage nicht versteht, was das mit sich ziehen kann.

Was mir HIER auffällt ist aber insbesondere dieser brutale Kontrast - Man gibt sich sehr seriös und professionell, man haut auch schon mal lange, interessante und gut recherchierte Berichte raus oder nachvollziehbare Meinungen mit Hand und Fuß. Man ist an sich ein richtig solides Magazin... Und dann... ÖHÖHÖH!!! HEY LEUDDE!! TWITCHSUPERSTAR AMOURANTH HAT SICH DIE FUßNÄGEL ROT LACKIERT!! DAS SAGT DIE COMMUNITY DAZU!! DAS MÜSST IHR LESEN!! ÖHÖHÖ ÖHÖH ÖHÖH!!!".



NEIN! - ES NERVT!



Es tut MIR in der Seele weh, dass die Gamesaktuell im Grunde genommen schon mumifiziert ist, um 2010-2011-2012 herum hatte ich da eine richtig interessante Zeit. Als es damals diesen Service gab "Sei dein eigener Redakteur", habe ich zu RAGE und zum Roman zu Rage, zu Bioshock, wie auch zu Fallout NV meine ausführliche Meinung eingesendet, es wurde hochgeladen, ich bekam teilweise richtig motivierendes Feedback von Leuten, hatte zwar auch ein sehr "absurdes" Erlebnis, aber dieses hat mich heute ein Stück weit dahin gebracht, wo ich heute bin BZW was ich seit dem im www treibe. (Wenn ihr ein bisschen sucht, werdet ihr meinen alten Kram bei Gamesaktuell noch finden, mit allem drumherum).

Die Gamesaktuell ist tot, die Zeiten ändern sich, nothing lasts forever, ist mir auch klar. Doch hier auf der "Zwillingsseite" spuckt man nicht nur den alten Usern, der "Bubble" ins Gesicht mit diesen grenzdummen Promiklatsch-Artikeln, man rammt sich ja auch mit jedem weiteren dieser Posts das Messer immer noch tiefer selber ins Bein. Ich halte die Redakteure als die ausführenden Befehlsempfänger logischerweise nicht für die "Schuldigen", ich habe bereits selber geschaut, wie Computec Media zumindest im Groben aufgebaut ist. Und ich habe mit den Redakteuren, welche diese Müllnews schreiben und hochladen müssen, wirklich Mitleid und hoffe auch, dass die Chefetage auf nicht noch dümmere Ideen kommt oder entscheidet "MEHR Klickbait!".

Ich bin allerdings auch ein Vertreter dessen, dass sich schlechte Dinge nicht damit ändern lassen, dass man mit den Schultern zuckt und sagt "Naja, was will man machen?". Obs letzten Ende einen Effekt hat oder nicht, ist FÜR MICH nicht wirklich relevant, FÜR MICH ist relevant, dass man sich äußert, dass man die Trillerpfeife in die Schnute nimmt und Krach macht.

Mich verlässt einfach nicht der Eindruck, dass hier etwas dabei ist, gewaltig aus der Spur zu geraten. Dieses "Ich sage nichts mehr! Reden Sie mit meinen Anwalt" aka "Wir verweisen auf unseren Podcast!" - Führt zu nichts, es erweckt nur noch weiter den Eindruck, dass man nicht bereit ist, sich wirklich mit der Community und deren Kritik zu beschäftigen. Man lässt es lieber einfach teflonartig abperlen und gut ist.

Selbst stumpfe Werbeanzeigen von dann immerhin ehrlich mit Vertrag geposteten Firmen und deren Produkten die irgendwas mit Gaming zu tun haben, wären seriöser und auch in Sachen "Eigenseriosität" um Lichtjahre besser, als "Pokimonmane ist vom Streaming gestresst, streamt deshalb jetzt noch mehr!" oder "Amouranda verkauft ihre Bauchnabelfusseln bei Ebay - Verdient damit 25Millionen".

Also ja, ich habe irgendwo noch einen Rest "Nostalgische Liebe" zu dem Laden hier als Gesamtes und es ist einfach schlimm zu sehen, wie man hier seine eigene Community praktisch aufs primitivste und negativste runterreduziert ein Stück weit, auf "Klickbaitvieh". Bei Amouranda-Posts fliegen immer wieder auch Beleidigungen gegen sie durch den Raum, was aber irgendwann, bei der Masse an Dauerbeschallung jedoch auch nicht verwunderlich ist, da ist man irgendwann genervt und ist, sogar richtig wütend und dann ausfallend wird. Ob es für ein Magazin am Ende so ertragreich ist, bei nicht wenigen der eigenen Community nur die schlechtesten Charakterzüge herauszukitzeln, nur damit irgendwelche Analysetools der Chefetage gute Klickzahlen  präsentieren, halte ich auf alle Fälle auf menschlicher Ebene für ausgesprochen schäbig und fraglich.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1149322 (25. Januar 2022)

gelöschter Beitrag


----------



## Toni (25. Januar 2022)

ZgamerZ schrieb:


> Mich verlässt einfach nicht der Eindruck, dass hier etwas dabei ist, gewaltig aus der Spur zu geraten. Dieses "Ich sage nichts mehr! Reden Sie mit meinen Anwalt" aka "Wir verweisen auf unseren Podcast!" - Führt zu nichts, es erweckt nur noch weiter den Eindruck, dass man nicht bereit ist, sich wirklich mit der Community und deren Kritik zu beschäftigen. Man lässt es lieber einfach teflonartig abperlen und gut ist.


Natürlich nehmen wir die Kritik war und wir antworten seit Monaten auf die Kritik und erklären, warum es bei uns so gehandhabt wird. Wenn man diese Inhalte nicht liest, dann beschäftigt man sich tatsächlich nicht mit der Community. Wir lassen gar nichts abperlen, implementieren sogar neue Sachen im Forum, um unserer Stammleserschaft entgegenzukommen und dann gibt es Vorwürfe, die den ganzen Umstand ignorieren. 



NoFu schrieb:


> Man, ich kann es ja verstehen. Am Ende des Tages muß jeder Angestellte bezahlt werden.
> Aber doch nicht zu diesem Preis.


Offensichtlich wird das nicht verstanden. 


NoFu schrieb:


> btw: Wenn man jetzt aus Spaß mal nach dieser Person googelt, ist der erste Eintrag von der PCGames!?!


Deswegen wird es ja gut geklickt. Wir reden hier von 10tausenden Klicks. Bei Gaming-News sind es auch mal nur ein paar Hundert. 


NoFu schrieb:


> Es kann doch nicht befriedigend sein, abends nach Hause zu kommen und auf die Frage, was man an dem Tag denn so gemacht hätte zu antworten: "Wiedermal 5 weitere sinnfreie Artikel rausgehauen, damit eine Community gegen mich aufgebracht und die alte Leserschaft enttäuscht.".


Wie ich erwähnte, ist das doch nur ein Teil unserer Website, die Artikel sind nicht sinnfrei (auch wenn sie von manchen so empfunden werden), sonst würden sie bei uns nicht gemacht werden.


ZgamerZ schrieb:


> Was mir HIER auffällt ist aber insbesondere dieser brutale Kontrast - Man gibt sich sehr seriös und professionell, man haut auch schon mal lange, interessante und gut recherchierte Berichte raus oder nachvollziehbare Meinungen mit Hand und Fuß. Man ist an sich ein richtig solides Magazin... Und dann... ÖHÖHÖH!!! HEY LEUDDE!! TWITCHSUPERSTAR AMOURANTH HAT SICH DIE FUßNÄGEL ROT LACKIERT!! DAS SAGT DIE COMMUNITY DAZU!! DAS MÜSST IHR LESEN!! ÖHÖHÖ ÖHÖH ÖHÖH!!!".


Eben das habe ich einen Beitrag vorher erklärt. Wir finanzieren diese großen Sachen mit den kleinen News, die viel bringen.

Ich weiß, ich könnte es viel sachlicher ausdrücken, aber das wurde zur genüge die letzten Monate getan und hat nicht funktioniert. Ignoriert die Sachen. Es sind kostenlose Inhalte, die euch nicht interessieren? Dann schaut sie euch nicht an. 

Wenn ihr uns als Community nicht interessieren würdet, würden wir euch im Übrigen nicht antworten und wir nehmen die Kritik auch in die Redaktion und reden auch mit den Verantwortlichen. Bzw. haben wir getan, sie ist ja nichts Neues. Natürlich dürft ihr Kritik formulieren. Bitte achtet darauf, dies nicht dann zu tun, wenn ihr emotional aufgeladen seid.


----------



## McDrake (25. Januar 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> Deswegen wird es ja gut geklickt. Wir reden hier von 10tausenden Klicks. Bei Gaming-News sind es auch mal nur ein paar Hundert.


Dann aber mal ne ernsthafte Frage:
Warum macht Computec nicht einfach eine solche Klickbait-Page mit all diesen, nennen wir sie mal "billigen"News und greift sich so die Klicks/Geld ab?

Oder wollen die Werbepartner da nicht mitmachen, weil sie auf so einer Page dann keine Werbung schalten würden?
Was wiederum irgendwie auch nicht verständlich wäre. Denn anscheinend wird ja für Klicks und nicht für Inhalt bezahlt.


----------



## fud1974 (25. Januar 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> Gut zusammengefasst, ja  Warum wir so etwas nicht schreiben? Weil wir einen Teufel tun und öffentlich andere Seiten schlecht machen werden. Alle Seiten haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile, was teils an komplett verschiedenen Modellen liegt.



Das ist doch selbstverständlich dass ihr da nicht konkret auf die Konkurrenz eingeht wenn ihr selber einen Text verfasst. Verlangt ja auch keiner.



Toni schrieb:


> Interna geben wir ebenfalls nicht unbedingt einfach so raus. Wir arbeiten allerdings an Texten, die größere Sachverhalte klären sollen.



Das sehe ich etwas als Versäumnis, dass das noch nicht erfolgt ist.. ja, ich weiß, "Armchair General" und es gab sicherlich Gründe (ist ja nicht so als ob man auf Arbeit selber Dinge hat die hätten schon lange erledigt sein müssen) 


Aber fällt halt auf, man merkt ja, dass es schon lange einen Klärungsbedarf gibt.

Und wird es wohl in Zukunft auch geben.




Toni schrieb:


> Noch zum Thema Artikel, die es nur bei uns gibt. Die gibt es durchaus und bedürfen oft sehr viel Arbeit, erscheinen demnach auch nicht sehr häufig. Oft werden solche Texte auch nicht sehr gut geklickt, lohnen sich also hinten und vorne nicht. Damit wir solche Artikel schreiben können, müssen andere Artikel das Geld hereinspülen und dazugehören auch die Streamer Artikel. Ich denke, dass der journalistische Aufwand auf unserer Seite bei vielen Dingen leider immer unterschätzt wird. Zumal vergessen vielen, dass hinter den Artikeln Menschen stehen, die mitunter stolz auf ihre Arbeit sind. Dass Artikel über Streamer bedeutend besser geklickt werden und zudem auch noch viel mehr Kommentare bekommen verstehen wir auch nicht unbedingt, aber wenn das heißt, dass man trotzdem einen Report schreiben kann, dann nimmt man das in Kauf.



Das ist sicherlich etwas, das viel zu wenigen bewusst ist. 

Und es ist einfach UNGLAUBLICH traurig.




ZgamerZ schrieb:


> (..).
> 
> Mich verlässt einfach nicht der Eindruck, dass hier etwas dabei ist, gewaltig aus der Spur zu geraten. Dieses "Ich sage nichts mehr! Reden Sie mit meinen Anwalt" aka "Wir verweisen auf unseren Podcast!" - Führt zu nichts, es erweckt nur noch weiter den Eindruck, dass man nicht bereit ist, sich wirklich mit der Community und deren Kritik zu beschäftigen.
> (..)



Das ich das persönlich auch nicht gut erachte da man damit eine Marke zuschanden reitet, ist ja auch meine Meinung.. aber das ist nun mal die Sache von anderen das zu entscheiden.

Und es nicht "deren" Podcast, also der der PCGames, wenn du den PCGames Community Podcast meinst.

Es ist UNSER Podcast, keine Beziehung zur PCGames (ausser dass er sich aus der Community rekrutiert), keine Verlagszugehörigkeit, keine Verlagsmitarbeiter die da mitmachen (außer ganz selten mal als Gäste), reines Hobbyprojekt.

Falls das nicht klar sein sollte, klang etwas missverständlich.



ZgamerZ schrieb:


> Man, ich kann es ja verstehen. Am Ende des Tages muß jeder Angestellte bezahlt werden.
> Aber doch nicht zu diesem Preis.



Ich befürchte dass der andere Preis halt wäre, dass man halt woanders arbeitet, weil das dann die Seite nicht mehr geben wird. Warum das so konkret ist und bei anderen vielleicht nicht, übersteigt mein Wissen, aber die Möglichkeit muss man in  Betracht ziehen.



McDrake schrieb:


> Dann aber mal ne ernsthafte Frage:
> Warum macht Computec nicht einfach eine solche Klickbait-Page mit all diesen, nennen wir sie mal "billigen"News und greift sich so die Klicks/Geld ab?
> 
> Oder wollen die Werbepartner da nicht mitmachen, weil sie auf so einer Page dann keine Werbung schalten würden?
> Was wiederum irgendwie auch nicht verständlich wäre. Denn anscheinend wird ja für Klicks und nicht für Inhalt bezahlt.



Ist vermutlich intern, aber kann durchaus sein dass die - ohnehin wohl schon spärlichen - Werbepreise abhängig sind auf welcher Seite die dann laufen. Und auf einer Seite "ohne Namen" dann halt weniger bringen.

Ich hab da die Erklärung zum 4Players-Zombie Weiterbestehen im Ohr.. warum man die Seite so im Notbetrieb weiterführt, was für manche ja "unwürdig" ist: Erklärung war zumindest Teilweise: "Bestehende und fortlaufende Verträge mit Partnern, wenn die Werbung schalten, muss die Seite leben".. wenn sowas schon geregelt ist, kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen dass es auch eine Rolle spielt, auf welcher Seite das erscheint.

Aber mögen das Leute erklären die da über mehr Informationen verfügen..



Toni schrieb:


> Natürlich nehmen wir die Kritik war und wir antworten seit Monaten auf die Kritik und erklären, warum es bei uns so gehandhabt wird. Wenn man diese Inhalte nicht liest, dann beschäftigt man sich tatsächlich nicht mit der Community. Wir lassen gar nichts abperlen, implementieren sogar neue Sachen im Forum, um unserer Stammleserschaft entgegenzukommen und dann gibt es Vorwürfe, die den ganzen Umstand ignorieren.
> 
> Offensichtlich wird das nicht verstanden.



An wem liegt das? Siehe auch oben mit den "erklärenden Texten".

Alle paar Male wenn es wieder eskaliert, wird versucht es neu zu erklären.
Dann würde ich mich doch mal fragen ob es nicht an der Art und Weise liegt, wie ich das zu vermitteln versuche.

Klar, wenn immer dieselben meckern.. denen wirst du es nicht mehr vermitteln können. 
Die sind halt unzufrieden und denen kannst du es nicht mehr rational erklären. 

Aber es gibt halt ja auch immer Meldungen von Leuten, die sieht man sonst selten bis gar nicht hier, klar meckern die dann als "Frischlinge". Und dann müsst ihr halt wieder erklären und wieder und wieder.. 

Ist schwierig, ich weiß. Ich kann auch nicht  euren Job machen, nicht im Sinne von "ich könnte ich will aber nicht" sondern von "ich hab das nicht gelernt" und ich will da auch nicht. Ich habe auch kein Patentrezept dafür.
Aber irgendwie erreicht ihr die Leute ja nicht, das sieht man doch.



Toni schrieb:


> Deswegen wird es ja gut geklickt. Wir reden hier von 10tausenden Klicks. Bei Gaming-News sind es auch mal nur ein paar Hundert.



Ja, aber das sind halt Sachen das gelingt euch nicht zu vermitteln offensichtlich.

Sachen wie bei einem "Wen interessiert das" zu vermitteln "ungefähr ziemlich genau 100mal mehr wie bei den Artikeln die dich interessieren, sorry" 

Macht für den Betroffenen es auch nicht besser und ändert nix an der Problematik...




Toni schrieb:


> Wie ich erwähnte, ist das doch nur ein Teil unserer Website, die Artikel sind nicht sinnfrei (auch wenn sie von manchen so empfunden werden), sonst würden sie bei uns nicht gemacht werden.
> 
> Eben das habe ich einen Beitrag vorher erklärt. Wir finanzieren diese großen Sachen mit den kleinen News, die viel bringen.



Klar, und wie gesagt, es ist traurig dass ihr das tun müsst. 

Wenn ein Fachhändler - sagen wir: ein PKW Händler - plötzlich sein Portfolio erweitert um eine Produktsparte, die kaum was mit dem zu tun hat mit dem, was er bisher getan hat - sagen wir: Gartenbauartikel -  , die dann auch seiner harten Kernkundschaft vor den Kopf stößt.. dann fragt man auch: "Was ist los bei dir?" Wenn der dann auch versucht in schönsten Tönen versucht zu erklären dass das doch auch irgendwie mit seinem Kerngeschäft zu tun hätte weil man ja Gartenbauartikel klassischerweise in Kofferräume von PKWs packt, dann würde ich auch freundlich nicken, nach Hause gehen und schon mal auf die Insolvenzanzeige mit anstehender Anzeige der Geschäftsauflösung und Versteigerung des Inventars lauern (einen guten Bürostuhl kann man immer gebrauchen). 

Weil gefühlt ist die Lage dann schon eng.



Toni schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich könnte es viel sachlicher ausdrücken, aber das wurde zur genüge die letzten Monate getan und hat nicht funktioniert. Ignoriert die Sachen. Es sind kostenlose Inhalte, die euch nicht interessieren? Dann schaut sie euch nicht an.



Da muss ich - ausnahmsweise - mal in Großbuchstaben antworten:

DAS FUNKTIONIERT SO NICHT!

Man kann nicht ignorieren was einem sofort ins Gesicht geklatscht wird, und zwar wiederholt, mit beständiger Zuverlässigkeit.

"Ignorieren sie es einfach".. das ist der Rat der ja bei so manchen Gelegenheiten oft kam bevor es irgendwo ganz arg eskalierte wenn ich mich richtig entsinne. 

Meine Güte, und ich denke, ich bin schon einer der eher gelassenen Personen...


----------



## Bug1899 (25. Januar 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> Natürlich nehmen wir die Kritik war und wir antworten seit Monaten auf die Kritik und erklären, warum es bei uns so gehandhabt wird. Wenn man diese Inhalte nicht liest, dann beschäftigt man sich tatsächlich nicht mit der Community. Wir lassen gar nichts abperlen, implementieren sogar neue Sachen im Forum, um unserer Stammleserschaft entgegenzukommen und dann gibt es Vorwürfe, die den ganzen Umstand ignorieren.
> 
> 
> Offensichtlich wird das nicht verstanden.
> ...


Ausrede um Ausrede zur nächsten Ausrede! Diese Artikeln sind nicht Sinnfrei!? Der Verfasser hat auch seinen Stolz zu diesen Artikeln? Na gute Nacht! 

Das der arme Verfasser damit beauftragt wurde ist Business aber ihr steuert dies und nur ein paar Hundert klicken auf eure Gaming News und zig tausend auf eure Streamer News? Es gibt bei diesen Artikeln immer mehr Kommentare?? Ja sag einmal liest sich jemand von euch diese Kommentare auch durch? Da wird immer gemeckert was das hier soll und nicht eine rege Diskussion zum Streamer ABC! 

Ihr wollt mehr Klicks? Dann werdet zur besten Gamingseite wo keiner mehr wo anders hin will. Aber hört auf uns zu erklären das die Streamer so toll sind! Will ich was über die Streamer wissen will schau ich mir die an aber wenn man jetzt über etwas informiert wird was gar nicht mit Games zutun hat ist es schwach und ich denke vor Jahren habt ihr auch schon gut Geld verdient ohne dem ganzen Mist hier.


----------



## McDrake (25. Januar 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ist vermutlich intern, aber kann durchaus sein dass die - ohnehin wohl schon spärlichen - Werbepreise abhängig sind auf welcher Seite die dann laufen. Und auf einer Seite "ohne Namen" dann halt weniger bringen.


Aber das zeigt doch wie bescheuert das ganze System ist.
Es werden Klicks aber keine Inhalte bezahlt (von der Werbung).
Aber schnallen die das nicht...
Da ist ein ganzer Rattenschwanz, der von solchen Dingen Gewinn macht, aber schlussendlich der Endkunde nix hat.
Das ganze System ist fürn Anus!

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## fud1974 (25. Januar 2022)

Bug1899 schrieb:


> (..) und ich denke vor Jahren habt ihr auch schon gut Geld verdient ohne dem ganzen Mist hier.



Um mal auch die andere Seite zu sehen: Vor Jahren war aber eben auch .. vor Jahren!

Die Anzeigenpreise sind stetig gesunken, dazu waren während Corona die Ausgaben im Werbebereich auch zwischenzeitlich rückläufig, das muss man schon sehen. Sprich, weniger Anfragen für Anzeigenschaltungen und diese dann auch noch zu rückläufigen Preisen.

Hat schon seine Grund warum es einige Seiten "gerissen" hat.

Und auch wenn ich wie eine gesprungene Schallplatte klinge.. wenn ich sehe, wie die Gamestar TROTZ ihre MASSIVEN Paywall Strategie ihre Seite wieder hart durch-SEOd dann.. ist das wohl alles momentan nicht so doll.



McDrake schrieb:


> Aber das zeigt doch wie bescheuert das ganze System ist.
> Es werden Klicks aber keine Inhalte bezahlt (von der Werbung).
> Aber schnallen die das nicht...
> Da ist ein ganzer Rattenschwanz, der von solchen Dingen Gewinn macht, aber schlussendlich der Endkunde nix hat.
> Das ganze System ist fürn Anus!



Klar ist das System für den Anus. Nur ist das halt, wie es so läuft, daran können ja die Seiten nix ändern.

Ist wie mit Google. Da ist man ja auch "slave to the system".


----------



## Gast1664917803 (26. Januar 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ich sehe es ja auch als problematisch an wenn man die "Kern-User" verprellt, die ja auch etwas die Identität einer Seite prägen (sollten), aber irgendwo ist wohl entschieden worden dass "wir" nicht genug beitragen dass sich das hier trägt.. Wieviele von "uns" sind zahlende Kunden? Das "Erdulden" der Werbung ist ja kaum noch groß gewinnbringend für die Seiten, was man so hört, sprich, wir mögen die "markantesten Kunden" hier sein, aber sind vielleicht nur die "kritischsten, unbequemsten", aber nicht mehr die, die groß zum Umsatz beitragen.


Ich weiß ja nicht wie du es handhabst, aber wenn ich einer Seite den Rücken kehre, kehre ich ihr komplett den Rücken.
Als ich Pause von der PC Games online gemacht habe, habe ich auch genausowenig das Heft gekauft.
Ich habe 12 Jahre lang regelmäßig den Spiegel gelesen, seid über 3 Jahren nicht mehr, weil insbesondere auch die Online-Erfahrung  mich völlig erschüttert hat, für mich war die Moderation der Kommentare (wenn überhaupt generelll Kommentare zugelassen wurden) unter aller Sau - aber das möchte ich nicht weiter erörtern.
Jedenfalls lasse ich auch das Heft seitdem links liegen und kaufe jetzt ab und zu die Konkurrenz, weil deren Onlineauftritt mich halbwegs überzeugt.
Sind die Klicks so gewinnbringend, daß man auch den Heftverkauf aufgeben, bzw. die alten Stammuser da verlieren kann?
Dann sollen sie es auch so erklären, dann weiß man woran man ist und kann für immer die Koffer packen - anstatt aus Sentimentalität weiter dran kleben zu bleiben.
So kommts einem vor, als würde man versuchen noch irgendwie die alten Stammuser gleichzeitig "warm" zu halten mit entsprechend vollmundigen und einfühlsamen Erklärungen, weil es könnte ja auf Dauer doch nicht so wirklich mit der Transformation in die "PC Streamer" und den neuen Freunden klappen.


----------



## fud1974 (26. Januar 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Sind die Klicks so gewinnbringend, daß man auch den Heftverkauf aufgeben, bzw. die alten Stammuser da verlieren kann?
> Dann sollen sie es auch so erklären, dann weiß man woran man ist und kann für immer die Koffer packen - anstatt aus Sentimentalität weiter dran kleben zu bleiben.
> So kommts einem vor, als würde man versuchen noch irgendwie die alten Stammuser gleichzeitig "warm" zu halten mit entsprechend vollmundigen und einfühlsamen Erklärungen, weil es könnte ja auf Dauer doch nicht so wirklich mit der Transformation in die "PC Streamer" und den neuen Freunden klappen.



Na ja, klar versucht man beide Seiten warmzuhalten.. Das wird doch jeder machen vermutlich...


----------



## Gast1664917803 (26. Januar 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Na ja, klar versucht man beide Seiten warmzuhalten.. Das wird doch jeder machen vermutlich...


Nein, ich jedenfalls nicht und damit also nicht jeder (und ich hoffe ich bin da nicht ein Unikum).
Ich mag glasklare Verhältnisse in Beziehungen, seien sie geschäftlich oder privat.
Für einen vermeintlichen Vorteil meine Prinzipien über Bord zu werfen, finde ich abstoßend.


----------



## fud1974 (26. Januar 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Für einen vermeintlichen Vorteil meine Prinzipien über Bord zu werfen, finde ich abstoßend.



Wer weiß, vielleicht ist ja für Prinzipen kein Budget mehr da.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (26. Januar 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Wer weiß, vielleicht ist ja für Prinzipen kein Budget mehr da.


Dann höre ich eben auf und ja das habe ich schon einmal gemacht.
Lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken als ein Schrecken ohne Ende.
Bitte kein "aber die Arbeitsplätze", wir zahlen auch nicht mehr heutzutage, um die Gilde der (nicht mehr existierenden) Bierkutscher am Leben zu halten.
Du hast aber die Thematik schön rumgedreht.
Ich hatte davon geschrieben, daß sie dann es klar kommunizieren sollten.
Da sie ja so unglaublich viel Kohle mit den abertausenden von Clicks für Streamerartikel machen, sollte der Verlust von den paar Stammleser-Hanseln, doch absolut kein Problem sein?


----------



## fud1974 (26. Januar 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Du hast aber die Thematik schön rumgedreht.



Wo hab ich denn was umgedreht?



LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Da sie ja so unglaublich viel Kohle mit den abertausenden von Clicks für Streamerartikel machen, sollte daß doch alles kein Problem sein?



Wer sagt denn, dass sie "unglaublich viel" mit den Streamerartikeln machen? Sie machen wohl MEHR als mit den Gamingartikeln. Das reicht dann, um die anderen Artikel, die eigentlich das Kernprodukt sein sollten, zu finanzieren.

Was dann hinten dran noch von den Eignern für eine Gewinnerwartung dran hängt, und wie realistisch/angebracht die ist, können wir nicht wissen.

Das ist doch die Krux die alle Gamingjournalisten so berichten.. Artikel über Gaming sind nicht mehr so wirklich tragfähig, zumindest nicht bei den "großen" Portalen mit entsprechend Kosten, die richtig interessanten Artikel mit Reisen/Recherchen sowieso nicht mehr wirklich, eine abgeschriebene News über Amouranth und Co. bringt teilweise mehr als ein Artikel über ein Spiel oder einen Entwickler wo ein ausgebildeter Redakteur einen halben Tag dran sitzt oder länger.. das ist doch im Prinzip das ganze Elend.

Man kommt dann schnell in die Diskussion: "Hat das Ganze denn dann überhaupt noch einen Sinn", aber so tief wollte ich jetzt nicht einsteigen, auch weil man dann schnell in Bereiche kommt wo man Zahlen und mehr Wissen bräuchte, was wir wohl nicht kriegen werden.


----------



## Toni (26. Januar 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Warum macht Computec nicht einfach eine solche Klickbait-Page mit all diesen, nennen wir sie mal "billigen"News und greift sich so die Klicks/Geld ab?


Da spielen auch die Algorithmen wieder rein. Jetzt mal ganz blöd und theoretisch. Wenn wir einen News über Tesla machen würden, dann würde Google das nicht unterstützen, weil das nicht unser Thema ist und die Leute nicht zu uns kommen, um sich das anzuschauen. Bei Streamern ist das scheinbar was anderes. Das gleiche ist es bei bestimmten Spieleartikeln. Wenn der fremde Algorithmus der Meinung ist, dass schauen sich die Leute bei uns aber nicht an, dann sehen nur wenige Leute überhaupt den Artikel und sehen ihn im Endeffekt. 
Das was fud1974 sagt spielt auch eine große Rolle und dass man eine neue Seite nicht einfach so aus dem Boden stampft. 


fud1974 schrieb:


> Wenn ein Fachhändler - sagen wir: ein PKW Händler - plötzlich sein Portfolio erweitert um eine Produktsparte, die kaum was mit dem zu tun hat mit dem, was er bisher getan hat - sagen wir: Gartenbauartikel - , die dann auch seiner harten Kernkundschaft vor den Kopf stößt.. dann fragt man auch: "Was ist los bei dir?" Wenn der dann auch versucht in schönsten Tönen versucht zu erklären dass das doch auch irgendwie mit seinem Kerngeschäft zu tun hätte weil man ja Gartenbauartikel klassischerweise in Kofferräume von PKWs packt, dann würde ich auch freundlich nicken, nach Hause gehen und schon mal auf die Insolvenzanzeige mit anstehender Anzeige der Geschäftsauflösung und Versteigerung des Inventars lauern (einen guten Bürostuhl kann man immer gebrauchen).


Ohne jemanden ärgern zu wollen, ist das Problem vermutlich die unterschiedliche Medienwahrnehmung. Ich persönlich interessiere mich nicht für Horrorspiele und scrolle auch darüber hinweg. Oder sagen wir youtube. Wie viele Sachen ich total dumm finden und dann scroll ich daran vorbei. Ja, ignorieren ist nicht immer einfach, vor allem weil das Gehirn besonders auf gefühlt unpassende Reize irritiert reagiert und es einem deshalb umso mehr ins Auge springt. 
Wenn mein PKW Händler auch Gartenerde verkauft, dann überlege ich mir, ob ich welche brauche und wenn nicht, dann lasse ich sie liegen. Wir haben wo ich wohne einen Laden, der verkauft vornehmlich Pflanzen, hat aber inzwischen auch Möbel, Deko, Bastelbedarf und teilweise sogar Lebensmittel da (und nicht erst seit Corona). 

Ich bringe dieses Beispiel, weil ignorieren für mich funktioniert. Es tut mir leid, wenn das für andere nicht hinhaut.


McDrake schrieb:


> Das ganze System ist fürn Anus!


Stellenweise ja, aber die Alternativen sind Influenzer sein mit mega Werbedeals, doch noch Paywall (wobei der Erfolg auch nicht gegeben ist) oder rundfunkfinanziert. (mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein^^). Menschen sind einfach nicht mehr bereit für Journalismus zu bezahlen. Es gibt sicherlich einige, aber das ist inzwischen eine Minderheit.


LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Sind die Klicks so gewinnbringend, daß man auch den Heftverkauf aufgeben, bzw. die alten Stammuser da verlieren kann?
> Dann sollen sie es auch so erklären, dann weiß man woran man ist und kann für immer die Koffer packen - anstatt aus Sentimentalität weiter dran kleben zu bleiben.


Ich finde es nicht schade, sondern krass, dass du denkst, wir würden euch warmhalten wollen. Gab es auch solche Gedanken, bevor ich dafür bezahlt wurde, dass wir klarer mit der Community kommunizieren? Wenn wir euch nicht mehr haben wollten, würden wir im Zweifel die Foren ausstellen. 
Es fällt mir an dieser Stelle aber schwer darüber zu reden, weil ich den Gedankengang einfach nicht verstehe: Wir halten die alte Community "warm", falls die neue Community nicht so klappt? Welche neue Community?


----------



## fud1974 (26. Januar 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> Ich bringe dieses Beispiel, weil ignorieren für mich funktioniert. Es tut mir leid, wenn das für andere nicht hinhaut.
> 
> Stellenweise ja, aber die Alternativen sind Influenzer sein mit mega Werbedeals, doch noch Paywall (wobei der Erfolg auch nicht gegeben ist) oder rundfunkfinanziert. (mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein^^). Menschen sind einfach nicht mehr bereit für Journalismus zu bezahlen. Es gibt sicherlich einige, aber das ist inzwischen eine Minderheit.



Ich glaube auch, dass es darum geht, dass "andere" es auch hinbekommen ihre Frontseite so zu gestalten dass der .. ähh.. "problematische Inhalt" nicht so aufdringlich-widerlich "in your face" ist wie hier.

Klar, sind andere Seiten nicht vergleichbar.. wie sieht deren Kostenstruktur aus, wie die Gewinnerwartungen usw. nur.. ehrlich gesagt, aus Kundensicht interessiert das nun mal nicht so stark.



Toni schrieb:


> Ich finde es nicht schade, sondern krass, dass du denkst, wir würden euch warmhalten wollen. Gab es auch solche Gedanken, bevor ich dafür bezahlt wurde, dass wir klarer mit der Community kommunizieren? Wenn wir euch nicht mehr haben wollten, würden wir im Zweifel die Foren ausstellen.
> Es fällt mir an dieser Stelle aber schwer darüber zu reden, weil ich den Gedankengang einfach nicht verstehe: Wir halten die alte Community "warm", falls die neue Community nicht so klappt? Welche neue Community?



Oh doch, glaube mir, solche und ähnliche Gedanken gab es auch schon "vor deiner Zeit", was glaubst du denn?
Das ist doch nicht mit deiner Person und Funktion eingezogen, da kann ich dich beruhigen. 

Wenn überhaupt überschneidet sich dein Aufgabenbeginn etwas mit einer gefühlten Intensivierung der Streamer-News, das kann sein, ist aber auch letztlich unerheblich denke ich.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (27. Januar 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> Ich finde es nicht schade, sondern krass, dass du denkst, wir würden euch warmhalten wollen. Gab es auch solche Gedanken, bevor ich dafür bezahlt wurde, dass wir klarer mit der Community kommunizieren? Wenn wir euch nicht mehr haben wollten, würden wir im Zweifel die Foren ausstellen.
> Es fällt mir an dieser Stelle aber schwer darüber zu reden, weil ich den Gedankengang einfach nicht verstehe: Wir halten die alte Community "warm", falls die neue Community nicht so klappt? Welche neue Community?


Natürlich gab es diese Gedanken vorher - das hat nullkommanix mit dir zu tun.
Seh es mal so - Foren ausstellen ist vielleicht auch "krass", wie du das so schön formulierst, aber zumindest ehrlich.
Dann weiß man woran man ist - Spiegel Online hat es letztenendes so ähnlich gehandhabt (bzw. sehr sehr sporadisch nur ihnen "genehme" Beiträge kommentierbar gemacht) und so wußte ich woran ich bin (neben der Relotius-Saga) und habe online und in Heftform den Hut genommen, da ich eindeutig die falsche Klientel bzw. die falsche alte Klientel bin, bzw. war.
Welche neue PC Games Community wohl...hmmm..mal überlegen...sehr schwierig...ich komm da nicht gerade drauf.
Ach jetzt fällst mir wieder ein - vielleicht die "neue" Community, die anscheinend auf diesen ganzen Streamerkram voll abfährt und euch die entsprechenden Klicks bringen?
Ich warte noch auf die ganzen (ernstgemeinten) Kommentare von den Fans wie "Asmondsilber ist so super cool" und "Ich zünde eine Kerze an, bete für Amouraki und hole mir dann einen runter.", "Ninja hat Twitch erfunden".
Ok sie melden sich hier bis jetzt nicht...aber das wird schon, toi toi toi.
Die "alte" Community (ja, die paar Hanseln) spricht sich ja fast durch die Bank weg dagegen aus..., bzw. wünscht sich eine Möglichkeit diese News gescheit auszublenden.
Es ist mein voller Ernst...führt eine Art freiwillige Paywall ein, bei der anstatt zusätzlichen Content, die ganzen Influencer und Streamernews ausgeblendet werden, praktisch ein SocialMedia-Schutzgeld.


----------



## fud1974 (27. Januar 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> Es fällt mir an dieser Stelle aber schwer darüber zu reden, weil ich den Gedankengang einfach nicht verstehe: Wir halten die alte Community "warm", falls die neue Community nicht so klappt? Welche neue Community?



Sorry, aber dazu noch:

Ihr erzeugt ein Schisma, um es hochtrabend auszudrücken.

 Das muss euch doch auffallen?

Eine Community, die damit irgendwie leben kann, vielleicht sogar - who knows - diese Streamer News gutfindet, und eine, die damit nicht leben will dass einem auf der Startseite gleich mehrere Streamergesichter (oder andere Körperteile) anspringen mit ihren künstlichen "Aufregerthemen".

Ja, klar, gibt Gründe für, aber das ist ja jetzt nicht das Thema.


----------



## Gast1658956205 (9. Juni 2022)

Uff! Das schlägt mir echt auf den Magen. Das Magazin lese ich schon seit der ersten Ausgabe.
Und leider ähnelt die Website immer mehr derjenigen von NTV.de. Fehlt nur noch Fußball.

Jaja, ist mir schon klar, Klickbait ist geil und bringt User.... blabla und großes MIMIMI!!!
Ich habe vor zwei Wochen der Redaktion und dem Busenwunder-Redakteur direkt ein E-Mail geschrieben, dass ich absolut angekotzt bin von der kompletten Enthemmung bei den Themen auf der Website und in SocialMedia.
Antwort der Redation: ZERO!

Ich möchte hier nur ein allzu wahres Zitat bringen:

*"Medien opfern ihre Glaubwürdigkeit für Reichweite." *Richard D. Precht

Nein, der Precht hat nicht immer recht, aber hier schon! Punkt!

Dabei könnte das Magazin dem geistigen Müll, in dem es sich gerade suhlt, auch entrinnen.
Der gewählte Weg ist nicht alternativlos. Und ich weiß wovon ich spreche. Ich arbeite seit über 20 Jahren als strategischer Berater im Unternehmensbereich.
Es kann doch nicht sein, dass die computerbild.de seriöser rüberkommt als die pcgames.
Kein Wunder, dass Rossi in Pension gegangen ist.


----------



## fud1974 (9. Juni 2022)

Cpt-Ahab schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, dass Rossi in Pension gegangen ist.



Na ja.. "gegangen"...     Wenn ich seine Äußerungen anderweitig richtig interpretierte, wurde es ihm wohl zumindest nahegelegt.

Aber.. "Spekulatius" letzten Endes.


----------

